# Structures 2007



## Mike1144 (May 14, 2007)

Anyone attending this years congress in Long Beach?

This is my first time at such an event, and I'm not sure what to expect. I'll be attending the "Codes and Standards" track. I'm hoping I'll learn some interesting new aspects of the building codes. But I'm also afraid I'll be bored to tears and wind up falling asleep.


----------



## MA_PE (May 14, 2007)

Mike1144 said:


> Anyone attending this years congress in Long Beach?
> This is my first time at such an event, and I'm not sure what to expect. I'll be attending the "Codes and Standards" track. I'm hoping I'll learn some interesting new aspects of the building codes. But I'm also afraid I'll be bored to tears and wind up falling asleep.


there are others from our office going. the "head bob" is always a risk at these things for me.


----------



## Mike1144 (May 21, 2007)

I never realized who made the building codes, or how they got updated. It seems to be a 50/50 split between changing things for the sake of changing things, and leaving stuff the way it is because thats the way its always been done.


----------

